
Post Covid-19 US Airport Analysis - abir2
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14LkXlqPE45JDObKFS-aFllZqFiZcSnzF/view
======
abir2
Half a Dozen Key Headlines # 1 Domestic air travel hasn’t yet reached an
inflection point. Based on the May 9, 2020, year over year ~-91.76% in TSA
passenger rate, even a meaningful partial recovery is far away. #2 TSA needs
to provide us (or US) detailed, ultra-specific information by airport,
terminal, and airline. On a timely basis. Free of errors. And they need to
talk to BTS. #3 Newark and LaGuardia airports have better metrics than JFK.
EWR and LGA are vital to many consumer segments in the ~21M population,
trillions in GDP, and the best pizza, NY Combined Statistical Area (CSA). Any
talk of shutting them down -- even temporarily-- is non-empirical nonsense
noise. #4 Atlanta and Dallas are 2 key, non-coastal airports with rich data.
Key insights await discovery. These datasets will help me make the best models
with the lowest errors and highest predictive power --still with a huge error
range. #5 San Francisco International leads California with the best TSA
metrics. ~39 miles away, San Jose Airport has a ~9X higher TSA personnel
infection incidence rate. This is only partially explained by Santa Clara
county’s higher overall COVID-19 rates. #6 TSA and BTS need to up their game.
Give us detailed, ultra-specific data, in a near-real-time API. And free and
error-free.(Took me a bit of time and money to solve all the data errors,
issues…) And they need to talk to each other. (Wasn’t this supposed to happen
after 9/11?)

